# Fiio E17 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier its Back in stock in INDIA (wow!!!!)



## josin (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been trying to get this baby from a reputed seller in India. I made so many calls to Proaudiohome but they are unable for the time being to obtain the item. They are saying its on high demand and short on supply even in US of A. At last I decided to make a request to IBHEJO and they were fast to make it available @12500/- ( at a premium of 2000...but I don't mind i was ready to shell out even 15K for this) So guys if any one wants it its here. Only 9 left in stock


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2013)

It would have cost you around 9 to 9.5k if you had ordered it from MP4Nation. They offer free worldwide shipping.


----------



## josin (Nov 7, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> It would have cost you around 9 to 9.5k if you had ordered it from MP4Nation. They offer free worldwide shipping.



But I don't have a credit card that why i was forced to buy from an Indian Website (shipping may be free but that does not include the customs duty and the hassles associated with it)


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2013)

josin said:


> But I don't have a credit card that why i was forced to buy from an Indian Website (shipping may be free but that does not include the customs duty and the hassles associated with it)



I have purchased tablets and earphones from them in the past. Never had any issue with delivery or customs.


----------



## josin (Nov 7, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> I have purchased tablets and earphones from them in the past. Never had any issue with delivery or customs.


 I tried but All my debit cards failed (Cause of s**t Rbi 3D Verification policy)


----------



## chandhu (Nov 7, 2013)

whats your gear that use with this bro..?


----------



## josin (Nov 7, 2013)

Koss pro DJ 100 and sennheiser HD 650 + my dell and nexus 4.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 8, 2013)

how is the experience with the buddy attached bro...?


----------



## josin (Nov 8, 2013)

chandhu said:


> how is the experience with the buddy attached bro...?



I have just ordered it... ill post my exp when i get it....

If you want a thorough reading its here


----------

